# Regarding Waterlife Parazin



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Friends,

I'm going to treat my Frontosa tank with Waterlife Parazin and regarding the same just wanted to request to know if Parazin is safe to use with Snails in the tank. I have a lot of Malayasian Trumpet Snails and I dont want them to die.

Kindly guide me if I can safely use Parazin with snails in the tank.
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Friends please help me...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd help you if I knew the answer....googled it and really got nothing.


----------



## UpstateNYer (Feb 14, 2009)

As the other poster mentioned, there isn't much info available on this product. If you could provide the active ingredient (from the bottle if it's listed) it might help. All I could get from the manufacturer's website was.. "Parazin's ingredients are exclusive to Waterlife and will not be found in competitor products." which I seriously doubt.

Whee.. ah well.. I revived an old post


----------

